# BEWARE of PINKERTON FX BEWARE



## Greasetattoo (Aug 5, 2008)

BEWARE of PINKERTON FX...
This guy is a CROOK!
I paid bought and paid for a kit and he does not deliver.
Many others have gotten ripped of from him.
He rarely returns e-mails.
When he does, he will say that he will send out your kits this week, and low and behold you never receive anything.
Don't say I didn't tell you so...
BEWARE BEWARE


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

How long have you waited?? His site states: Please allow 6 to 8 weeks for standard in-stock items. Special order items will take longer due to the amount of work involved in each piece.


----------



## Greasetattoo (Aug 5, 2008)

Going on 10 weeks now..
Heck, I can build a house in that amount of time!!

I've read several other forums where people are waiting over a year...Come on...A year???
Some never even received there orders...

In my book, customer service is number one!
This company sure does not have that!
Go and read what the Better Business Bureau has to say about the company...

Now, I just want my money back!!!
I've been ordering kits and never had to wait over 4 weeks for one.

Oh, make that an exception, I did order one from Fat Man Productions. It took him about 2 months to get it to me.
Now, he is out of business...

I don't care how good your sculptures are, if you don't treat your customers well, they will disappear!

Go ahead and order a kit from him, let me know when you get it! 

Good luck, and thanks for listening to my rambling...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Okay then... His stuf is pretty cool, though.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Greasetattoo said:


> I've read several other forums where people are waiting over a year...Come on...A year???
> Some never even received there orders...


Who has never got their stuff?
Who has waited over a year?

I won't defend his lack of communication. That is proven, and definitely not good business.
And yes, he has been pretty slow with a lot of things for while now.

But I am not going to sit here and just read outright lies and not say something.
As far as I know he has never actually ripped anyone off. Everyone who was owed something has either gotten their kits or their money back.

As was stated his terms list 6-8 weeks for standard items and special orders will take longer.
If you didn't like these terms then why did you order 'special order' items?


----------



## Greasetattoo (Aug 5, 2008)

Who said anything about special order items????

Just go to the Better Business Bureau and read his bio..
Unsatisfactory


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Greasetattoo said:


> Just go to the Better Business Bureau and read his bio..
> Unsatisfactory


Well out of 7 complaints 4 of those were resolved and 2 consumers never responded back or followed up on it and 1 is unresoleved.But to go and blast the guy on every board will not resolve things but only make matters worse.Also when you buy a new car or used dont you do a little reseacher on it?Same goes with buying Resin kits from Dealers ask around see what others say in regards to that particular dealers customer service before buying anything from them.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Greasetattoo said:


> Going on 10 weeks now..
> Heck, I can build a house in that amount of time!!



All by yourself?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Greasetattoo said:


> Who said anything about special order items????


John did in the email reply that you posted on the clubhouse well over a week ago

"Hi Greg... I have tried to respond to you and I thought you were getting my emails... My apologies if you have not and I guess by the posts you placed on the Clubhouse I'm guessing no. You ordered some one of a kind items and I'm trying to get them to you ASAP... I guess you just don't care about quality on these... Anyway I will have your pieces out to you ASAP! I am sorry it has taken this long. I'm not trying to take advantage of you here is my cell number if you need to get ahold of me in the future... Also please leave a message if I don't get the call. ### ### ####

So again I am sorry if I missed your emails... I didn't think I did. 
Thanks 
John" 

He gave you his cel number.
Have you tried calling him?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I can understand your frustration. You pay for an item, and HOPE you get it.
Most of the time yes, a small few times... no. Near the end, in this economy
it drove me farther from the garage kit hobby. I asked to leave a modeling
board because my orders were not being filled and no one would listen or help. My rule now is the Paypal 45 day rule: If I don't have a kit by day 40, I file a Paypal claim. Anyways, Monarch and Mobeous are more economically friendly !


----------



## Greasetattoo (Aug 5, 2008)

> All by yourself?


Yes, you should see the beautiful Doll house I made for my niece....


> Also when you buy a new car or used dont you do a little reseacher on it?Same goes with buying Resin kits from Dealers ask around see what others say in regards to that particular dealers customer service before buying anything from them.


Come on, what is this world coming too, when I have to do research on a couple of resin kits I am purchasing..
There is a little difference in buying a $30,000 dollar car and $125 worth of resin kits.
If the company would just take care of there customers, they would not have this problem...

Again, Better Business Bureau, Unsatisfactory!

I think I will stick with what Mitchellmania says...
The Paypal 40 day rule.
I guess I learned my lesson!

The guy should not be in the business if he has troubles delivering his product!
Now, he says I have to wait 2 to 3 weeks to get a check or money order, when I paid with Paypal..

All he has to do, is refund my $125 to my Paypal account!

I am not alone on this issue..
Just think of the ones that did not report to the BBB...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Mitchellmania said:


> I can understand your frustration. You pay for an item, and HOPE you get it.
> Most of the time yes, a small few times... no. Near the end, in this economy
> it drove me farther from the garage kit hobby. I asked to leave a modeling
> board because my orders were not being filled and no one would listen or help.


Mitch this is the reason you gave on the other board and nothing states on it about you not getting your kits at all and that no one would help you out if it did happen.



It's been a rough road these past few months and it's taken it's toll on me financially and emotionally. Thanks, everyone for your support, I'm asking the mods to please remove me from the Clubhouse. 


Thanks, 
Mitch


----------



## Greasetattoo (Aug 5, 2008)

http://board.mezco.net/showthread.php?t=12742&highlight=pinkerton


http://board.mezco.net/showthread.php?t=10138&highlight=pinkerton


http://canton.bbb.org/WWWRoot/Report.aspx?site=76&bbb=0282&firm=25000463


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Greasetattoo said:


> I think I will stick with what Mitchellmania says...
> The Paypal 40 day rule.
> I guess I learned my lesson!



Well, if that's you guy's rule, I'd recommend not ordering anything from a website that specifically says orders take 6-8 weeks to deliver.

I hate slow vendors as much as the next guy, but to call a guy a crook & trash his rep for doing what his website says are his terms of the contract doesn't seem particularly fair to me.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Everytime I bought something from him I got it instantly... of course I only bought at Wonderfest.


----------



## Greasetattoo (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anyone know why the Clubhouse does not have Itrader ratings??...

It sure would help!!



> John did in the email reply that you posted on the clubhouse well over a week ago


Where is it? I seem to cannot find it on the forum....



> Same goes with buying Resin kits from Dealers ask around see what others say in regards to that particular dealers customer service before buying anything from them


How is one to do that???
As soon as someone posts something negative about a kit producer, it gets deleted by the mods...
All the negative post on Pinkerton FX have been deleted on the Clubhouse forum!


----------



## Greasetattoo (Aug 5, 2008)

Oops, I found one!

http://www.theclubhouse1.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=41368&highlight=pinkerton


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Greasetattoo said:


> As soon as someone posts something negative about a kit producer, it gets deleted by the mods...
> All the negative post on Pinkerton FX have been deleted on the Clubhouse forum!


Number one posts over in the Clubhouse are only deleted when members do not respect the rules of the board!Plus if you do a search over there you will find posts on PinkertonFX and also if you have bothered to check the dealer locator in the CH you would have saw Seller No grata with a red skulls head next to pinkertons name Like the one below meaning buyer beware.







Pinkerton FX







Producer/Dealer Non-Grata


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

wolfman66 said:


> Mitch this is the reason you gave on the other board and nothing states on it about you not getting your kits at all and that no one would help you out if it did happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wolf- there was a LOT of discussion with moderators that I did not post publicly . I supported the board with donations and supported modelers and
kit producers (lots of money), and got the shaft- the Mods supported the kit producers (with these same issues). I was so angry, betrayed , and hurt. That's when I asked to take a break. I've asked nicely several times to come back and received not even a courtesy
E-mail back.
If you want to talk more about it, you can PM me.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm more wary of trolls with 9 posts who come here for no other reason than to trash a manufacturer who doesn't seem to have broken the terms of service posted on his website.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

A Taylor said:


> I'm more wary of trolls with 9 posts who come here for no other reason than to trash a manufacturer who doesn't seem to have broken the terms of service posted on his website.


I was just thinking the same thing, it's one thing for the guys who have been here contributing to this BB's community for a long time to have a gripe about something and feel the need to air it out here. But for someone to only bother joining the board to be able to trash someone, doesn't seem right to me.

Just my two cents....

Wayne


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

A Taylor, I totally agree with you!! We have a nice, friendly atmosphere here with no real hassles and it'd be nice if it stayed that way....

Chris.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

A Taylor said:


> I'm more wary of trolls with 9 posts who come here for no other reason than to trash a manufacturer who doesn't seem to have broken the terms of service posted on his website.


Agreed. 

I have no dog in this hunt, but do know that making accusations without providing proof and making some of the comments I've seen in this thread do you nor anyone else any good. If you've got a beef w/the guy, it needs to be handled privately. File a complaint w/the Better Business Bureau, check w/your bank and/or contact the Internet Crime Complaint Center. If you wish to post a warning about someone along these lines, stick to the facts, don't tell others that "he'll rip you off" or similar things and let his - and your - reputations speak for themelves. 

*Thread Locked.*


----------

